# Hey, Renee!!



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Can you explain all the titles below? 

_KaroSkocickaSamotaZM,ZOP,ZPU,FPR,FPR,ZVV1,ZZZ,ZZP, RHE,ZM TART, IRO titled SAR dog_
_ZVV1 Gabbi Mariko Bohemia_
_ZVV1 Jessy Vikar


_


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump this . That is alot of alphabet soup. Cant wait to hear what they mean.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks like someone fell asleep on the keyboard..of I just have ZERO idea what any of that means...


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am not Renee, but the ZM, ZPO, ZVV, are all Czech titles, that are roughly equivalent to SchH titles. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

